# ABGA show questions



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids are planning to go to an ABGA show. 

Anything in particular that we should know about ABGA shows? My kids have only shown in fair shows.

One thing I am worried about, it seems the tattoos on this years kids didn't take well, that or they are just super hard to read :/
Do they need to be clearly legible, or do they have a way to identify the harder to read tats?

I'm guessing we need to contact ABGA and let them know, and possibly redo the tattoo's? We have black ink and I know we should use green, but didn't have any issues in the past. 

I'm going to guess that if you have 2 goats in the same class, someone can show the 2nd one for you? I hope so because my son has 2 bucks in his name, but one is shown by his sister.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tattoo's need to be readable, some can use a light and see them,or wet them down, if however, they do not show up, they will need re-tattooing and ABGA will have to be notified. 

Yes, someone else can show another goat, if you have 2 in one class.

Wear proper clothing, have nice collars ect. Keep your eye on that judge, go by every thing the judge tells you. I am sure it is the same in a fair show.

ABGA shows vs fair shows have a whole new attitude, people are there to win and you may go up against some challenges. 
It is the ball game of breeders with money, who take their goats all over the country for these big association shows. They really pump up their goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! I called ABGA, they said to retattoo & send in the registration papers to be fixed. But I was told by the person overseeing the show that they know the situation, and said to tattoo them now, and fix papers after the show so that there is no issue with getting the papers back in time  

Whew, I'm so relieved. It's been one thing after another lol


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Glad you have a plan in place for the tattoos. Sometimes they can be read if you have very bright flash light shining through the back of the ear. Just a FYI.
I highly doubt the ABGA show you are going to will be much different in the ring than the fair shows you have gone to. Or anymore stressful for that matter. They are pretty laid back. They don't brace in ABGA shows. You don't have to show your own goat in an ABGA show. In fact I often have a talented show person like the Crossroads girls show my best goats as I'm really not that into the ring stuff.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all has worked out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tenacross said:


> Glad you have a plan in place for the tattoos. Sometimes they can be read if you have very bright flash light shining through the back of the ear. Just a FYI.
> I highly doubt the ABGA show you are going to will be much different in the ring than the fair shows you have gone to. Or anymore stressful for that matter. They are pretty laid back. They don't brace in ABGA shows. You don't have to show your own goat in an ABGA show. In fact I often have a talented show person like the Crossroads girls show my best goats as I'm really not that into the ring stuff.


 I already suggested above, the light to see the tattoo's.

Also, you are lucky not to of been to a ABGA show with really competitive breeders. Some ABGA shows are different in how some people come across to you, like they are better than you. Which should not be the way to do it. I have indeed seen this sadly.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Also, you are lucky not to of been to a ABGA show with really competitive breeders. Some ABGA shows are different in how some people come across to you, like they are better than you. Which should not be the way to do it. I have indeed seen this sadly.


Just about every ABGA show I've ever been to has really competitive breeders. The show I'm at right now has two breeders that won classes at Nationals. They are both very nice families. My goats sometimes beat one of their goats. Crossroads often does. Maybe I'm not as sensitive as some people. Sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks, I wish I didn't but it does happen.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Not sure if you guys have judges check bites and teats at your 4h shows or not? Here they don't check teats or bites, but ABGA shows they do. Just tell the kids to be ready for the judge to do so, help him/her out by holding the head still and for teats stand in front of your animal to hold them still. Just makes the whole process go much smoother . Otherwise it won't be much different, except for the fact that goats with get DQ'd for teats, bites and pigement being off,which we don't see at 4h stuff.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much I appreciate it! 
I registered the kids for the show yesterday, it wasn't cheap, but hopefully it will be a good experience for them.
I've heard the attitude can be different at the ABGA show's, so I'm trying to prepare myself for that. I was told to just ignore any of the nonsense. I'm hoping none of that comes up and we can just go and the kids can have fun and experience a big show. 

We tattooed the goats yesterday. I bought the green ink and did most of them with green, and 1 that needed fixed with black. Praying the black worked.
I rubbed them with baking soda so hopefully that will help set the tattoo.

They are all clean teated 1x1 and 2 does are 2x2. I'm also pretty sure they have good bites, we'll check them again tomorrow just to be sure. 
They do check teats at the county fairs, but I don't recall them checking the bites, so I'll have to look into helping the kids be ready for that, thanks for the tip!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, ignore anyone with an attitude, you don't need to be brought down by them.
Hold your heads high, with confidence. Good luck.


----------



## BRBG7 (Oct 17, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Just about every ABGA show I've ever been to has really competitive breeders. The show I'm at right now has two breeders that won classes at Nationals. They are both very nice families. My goats sometimes beat one of their goats. Crossroads often does. Maybe I'm not as sensitive as some people. Sorry you had a bad experience.


 I show cattle at State shows and everyone flashes their money by wearing expensive brands and drive a top of the line truck and gooseneck trailer. The people are only friendly to you if you are interested in buying from their farm. I've also shown goats at the State and ABGA level and people are really down to Earth even if they have amazing goats. They are closer to the kind of people I meet at our county fair. I was amazed at how friendly the goat people were my first year showing after been through the cattle show circuit.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I just showed at our first ABGA show this past weekend and had a wonderful time. Some people were snotty, but most were very friendly and helpful. I made sure to say hello to everyone and wear a big smile. Compliments break the ice between people, everyone loves to hear that you like something about their goat...
I found at this show and others that I only watched, the atmosphere was much more congenial than at the wether jackpots we go to. There it is very cut throat. 
Hope you have a great experience and place well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The tattoos seemed to have taken, they aren't super dark, but they are very legible.

Except on the one buck! You can only make out 2 of 5 letters from his herd prefix! :GAAH: Oh, did I mention that we did the last letter backwards? lol Just my luck. Our tattoo plier only has 4 slots, so of course he would have a herd prefix with 5 letters. I never said I was a pro at it lol
I'll clean his ear and check him tomorrow. If need be we'll do the 3 letters....again. They are the 3 middle letters, so I guess it could be worse!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

When I tattoo, I push through the ear. It bleeds a bit, but I have beautiful tattoos. If this one didn't take, push harder. Also, you can put the tattoo paste on the prongs of the tattoo as well as the ear.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> When I tattoo, I push through the ear. It bleeds a bit, but I have beautiful tattoos. If this one didn't take, push harder. Also, you can put the tattoo paste on the prongs of the tattoo as well as the ear.


Thanks, it's frustrating, but I think it was the ink, I think it was too old and thinned out despite me shaking it. I bought some since tattooing this guy, so I'll get the kit out and pray for the best. At least it's 3 letters. I can't get over the one letter being upside down lol 
His other ear is legible, but his skin is dark and you really have to look to see tattoos on him. I'll double check the tattoo in a few minutes before we redo it just to be sure.

Everyone else seemed to take on the 2nd try w/green ink.


----------

